# Completely lost about the best way to gain weight - any advice?



## TheMask (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm 18, 6'2" and weigh in at about 158 pounds.... I've put pictures up to give you a better idea of what i look like... I don't want to be huge - I'd like to be toned and well muscled. Some good examples of the figure i want are Ryan Reynolds http://www.ohlalaparis.com/photos/uncategorized/ryan_reynolds_me_02.jpg

Anthony Ellis

http://www.bodybuildingweb.net/images/Anthony-Ellis-Transformation.jpg

and this random guy

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1361/872241519_24f4ceffd3.jpg

I've got loads of friends that go to the gym 4 times a week, some for over a year - and they're no where near as big as even the guys in the pictures above - and i've seen some people on here with arms are the size of ryan reynolds entire body... I just want a routine that will get me results fast, without wasting any time.

Any help would be MUCH appreciated :thumb:

Some extra, probably unnecessary bits...

::I've been weight training for around 3 months - but it's been very on-off.

Every time i find a program to do, i'm told by one person or another that it's not ideal for my body type., or that i'm wasting my time.. (hardgainer this hardgainer that, no such thing as hardgainer etc etc)

So now i'm here, looking for a good workout and diet that suits my body type and aims...

Another issue is that i've just tried 10x10, i did about 4 cycles of that routine - i don't know if that'll make any differences to your advice in regards to plateaus(which i have very little knowledge of lol)...:: 

Thanks a lot, mask.


----------



## TheMask (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry about the huge image - i don't know how to change it now :S


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/

Study, study some more, then apply.


----------



## Deadly SyN (Dec 5, 2008)

Don't the gym you go to have a guy there that helps you with this sort of stuff. The gym I am going to go to has a guy there all the time who helps everyone out for example, he does some test on you such as measures your strength level then tells you how many reps you should be doing etc. You can't get fast results, it takes time. Rest and diet is very important, keep that in mind. Just look around the forum, theirs useful stuff everywhere!


----------

